# the power outlet cannot provide enough power



## abhirkmv (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,
I traded in my 2007 Malibu for a Chevy Cruze 2012 LT yesterday. I found out that with google navigation running on my galaxy note i717, the battery drains out and eventually the phone dies even when the phone 
is plugged into the power outlet. What a disappoinment! It never happened in my Malibu. The battery level would actually very very slowly increase when I did the same on Malibu. Any solutions? I have read that the USB port was underpowered. But it's unacceptable to have the power outlet underpowered.


Thanks


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I would check your charger and see what mAh its rated at. I use google maps and charge at the same time with no problems.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Also check to make sure you don't have any apps draining your battery. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I used nav on my GS2 phone a few weeks ago with a low battery and too noticed that using the USB port to charge while using barely kept the phone alive.

Havent tried the power outlet though.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

The usb port does not put out enough power to charge and run stuff.

I think because it was mainly put there for the purpose of using a ipod for music and not charging per say. 

Never had any problems with the actual power outlet though. At the end of my 7hour drives to pittsburgh with navi on the whole time my phone is fullg charged.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Turn off the WiFi on your phone and set your screen brightness to the lowest level that allows it to be used. Android WiFi is very power hungry.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The USB port has never been under powered for my iPhone. Runs everything, including streaming music and maps and still charges.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> The USB port has never been under powered for my iPhone. Runs everything, including streaming music and maps and still charges.


Barely. Mine charges 10% on a 4 hour drive on a iphone 4 if I'm running Navigation and Pandora. 

The Cruze USB port outputs the standard 500 mA any computer USB port does. Not enough for most power hungry devices that use a 1000-2000 mA wall charger these days.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

I never had issue with charging my galaxy nexus while using Google navigation but I use an USB charging cable instead of the USB data cable, connected to the console USB port.

Sent from Galaxy Nexus on Jelly Bean


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have never had a problem with it (S3 here) it charges great and i ran my GPS for 1hr +

Turn off background apps, clean cache, lower brightness, turn off bluetooth or WiFi etc etc


----------



## joshty (Oct 31, 2012)

Check for things, first charger, is it working properly and its output. For not it should be 1 Amp minimum. Second check the wiring of charger port. Is it giving regular power supply.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

abhirkmv said:


> Hi,
> I traded in my 2007 Malibu for a Chevy Cruze 2012 LT yesterday. I found out that with google navigation running on my galaxy note i717, the battery drains out and eventually the phone dies even when the phone
> is plugged into the power outlet. What a disappoinment! It never happened in my Malibu. The battery level would actually very very slowly increase when I did the same on Malibu. Any solutions? I have read that the USB port was underpowered. But it's unacceptable to have the power outlet underpowered.
> 
> ...




abhirkmv,
If you are still experiencing this issue with your Cruze, I would suggest that you contact your dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## abhirkmv (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Guys. Changing the charger helped.
I thought that the amount of current available to phone was limited by the car circuits. Turns out, my cheap charger was the botteleneck.
I forgot that when I changed cars, I also unintentionally changed my charger.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there a way to keep power to the charger socket when the car is off? My Dodge Charger had a dual position fuse for the charger port power so you could set it to be hot all the time or be switched off by the ignition key.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rodneyiii said:


> Is there a way to keep power to the charger socket when the car is off? My Dodge Charger had a dual position fuse for the charger port power so you could set it to be hot all the time or be switched off by the ignition key.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/14872-diy-how-make-12-power-outlets-hot-all-time.html


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

silverls said:


> The usb port does not put out enough power to charge and run stuff.
> 
> I think because it was mainly put there for the purpose of using a ipod for music and not charging per say.
> 
> ...


USB will only output I want to say like 500 amh where as most 12v car plugs now are 1a or higher in regards to main thread I would try a diff charger as I bought mine off amazon and made sure it was 1A +


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

The USB port isn't meant for charging devices. The .5A power is meant to provide a power source for USB drives or blue tooth audio sources. Even the lowest phone chargers are 1.5A. You need to pick up a low profile 2.1A cigarette style plug. They provide great charging and you can get dual USB port plugs. 

Belkin makes a great micro plug. Only single USB though. Micro Car Charger | Car Chargers | Chargers | Mobile Accessories | Products | Belkin USA Site


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

goinovr said:


> The USB port isn't meant for charging devices. The .5A power is meant to provide a power source for USB drives or blue tooth audio sources. Even the lowest phone chargers are 1.5A. You need to pick up a low profile 2.1A cigarette style plug. They provide great charging and you can get dual USB port plugs.
> 
> Belkin makes a great micro plug. Only single USB though. Micro Car Charger | Car Chargers | Chargers | Mobile Accessories | Products | Belkin USA Site


usb keeps my iphone charged.


----------

